# Cubase 10.5.20 expression maps failing



## Deep Fried Audio (Jul 19, 2020)

So I’m having an issue with my expression maps in Cubase 10.5.20.
Everything was working fine about 20 mins ago, now all my tracks are stuck on short articulations, and sometimes during playback the short articulations randomly switch to long articulations. Even with new tracks I can’t switch them. All maps are routed properly and I’ve tried rebooting, manually inputting key switches on the piano roll, made sure I’m in latch mode, and checked midi monitor. Everything seems right but nothing is working. Has anyone had this problem and know how to fix it? Been checking on line with no success.


----------

